
False Medium - zosegal
https://twitter.com/falsemedium
======
pearjuice
Amazing how realistic (and incredibly funny yet sad at the same time) they all
are. In fact, if anyone needs inspiration for content which will turn in great
karma on HN, look no further!

~~~
rwg
Many people have been tweeting similar headlines with the #FalseMedium
hashtag. Some of them are pretty great. My favorite so far:

    
    
        kftaba ‏@kftaba 23 Aug
        How living out of my Tesla made me more productive #FalseMedium
    

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23falsemedium](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23falsemedium)

